# Welle



## Krusty-Ac (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo....

Könntet ihr mich vielleicht sagen wie ich dieses Zeichen 
mit PS 7.0 machen kann?
Ne Tuturial währe net schlecht   !
Aber muss nicht sein 

bis dann.....

Krusty-Ac


----------



## zirag (12. Juni 2004)

Hi am besten machst du erstmal einen Kreis , KreisAuswahl --> Bearbeiten --> Kontur füllen 1px mitte.
Dann machst du in der mitte mit dem Pfadwerkzeug einen Strich , dann fügst du 2 Punkte hinzu und damit machst du dann die Kurven 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Juni 2004)

Ich frag mich nur gerade warum das Bild so extrem verpixelt ist...das sieht ja fast so aus als hätte da jemand selbst Hand angelegt *gg*

Es kommt auch wirklich drauf an was du damit machen willst, weil sonst würde ich es vielleicht mit einem Vektorprogramm machen. Ist genauso leicht und sieht besser aus 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## prax (12. Juni 2004)

Es wäre aber mit Paint einfacher. Photoshop ist ein Programm mit dem man alles mögliche machen kann aber für einfachere Grafiken benutz doch besser ein einfaches Programm.


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Juni 2004)

hm prax, das sehe ich leider nicht so...wie macht man mit Paint denn diese Welle?
Also ich finde dass zirag das ganz gut beschrieben hat und das ist in weniger als einer Minute gemacht.
Deshalb versteh ich nicht ganz warum PS nicht geeignet sein soll  


LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Balthazzar (12. Juni 2004)

naja paint kann man sich selber beibringen.. bei photoshop musst ich mir auch mal n biserl literatur besorgen um die grundfunktionen richtig zu schnallen... aber warum man einfach grafiken ned mit paint machen sollte liegt ja wohl auf der hand wenn man sich mal dasbild da oben anguckt... photoshopt macht für solche linien sofort graustufen, damits eben ned so verpixelt aussieht!


----------



## Krusty-Ac (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo
Mache haben sich ja gefragt wie das zeichen gemahct wurde  
Ich hab das ganz einfach mit "paint" gemacht ,
wollte aber wissen wie ich es mit PS machen kann  
aber die werste antwort hat mir schon geholfen 

aber trotzdem VIELEN DANK an euch!

bis dann.....

Krusty-AC


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juni 2004)

Mit Pfaden
F1 oder Handbuch


----------

